
How Imran Khan Swapped Wall Street Career to Snapchat and Earned $150M - gopi
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ipo-executive-imran-khan-career-money-made-net-worth-2017-1
======
throwaway_374
It can't be just me that's thinking... what do execs like this actually even
do in terms of adding value to the business? Not just skills wise, but also
how is his compensation worth more than an SRE being called out 3x a night to
keep prod alive? Is there anything he can do that isn't replaceable by an
average reasonably literate engineer?

